# 318 oil level



## gmwomack (May 14, 2012)

Hi, first-timer here with my first 318. Happy to say this site has already been beneficial in getting me up and going. My question has to do with the oil level on the P218 engine: when checked after 10-15 minutes after shutdown, level is in recommended range. When left overnight, shows to be way overfull. What should I go by? Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

With my B43E motor, I experienced the same thing. I believe that if you slightly overfill it, it comes up into the tube and so just a very small amount of overfill will raise the level in the tube about an inch or so. If you have a valve type drain on the side of the engine (mine did) then drain off a little bit after it has set awhile until it comes back to the line. Does the motor use a lot of oil or smoke a lot? If so, it could also be excessive blowby, forcing oil up to the top of the motor and after a long time, it would sift down to the oil pan. This was also a problem with my engine.


----------



## gmwomack (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. It does not smoke much nor seem to use much oil, altho I don't have enough hours on it yet to tell for sure. Just didn't want to have it at the full level when cold and still not have adequate oil supply.


----------

